# Zr Team 5.0 2011



## DannyCalifornia (29. April 2012)

Hey,
hat zufällig jemand ne Liste der verbauten Teile beim Team 5.0 2011? Ich hab schon überall gesucht, aber kann nix finden. Ich wollt mir grade selbst eine schreiben, bzw. die vom 2012er einfach abändern, aber bei einigen Komponenten hab ich einfach keinen Plan was verbaut ist ^^ Also falls jemand zufällig n Plan hat, woher ich das originale Datenblatt kriegen kann, wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## internetsurfer (29. April 2012)

Gähn...das war nicht so schwer http://web.archive.org/web/20110706...-discount.de/shop/k95/a42334/zr-team-5-0.html
Bitteschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. April 2012)

Ah cool, danke Dir  Web archive... gleich ma bookmarken


----------

